# انواع محركات الديزل اللتي تعمل بها السفينة



## saizgax (11 فبراير 2010)

*انواع محركات الديزل اللتي تعمل بها السفينة* 
المحركاتالحرارية


هى عبارة عن الة تحول الطاقة الحرارية الى عمل ميكانيكى تنقسمالى
:1- محركات احتراق خارجى (البخار(
2- محركات احتراق داخلى(بنزين- ديزل- غاز(
العلامات المميزة لمحرك الديزل :
1- وجود مضخة حقن للوقود
2- لا توجداى معدات اشعال كهربى
3- لا توجد وسيلة خارجية لخلط الوقود بالهواء
أنواعمحركات الديزل :
يمكن تصنيف محركات الديزل الى عدة انواع طبقا لاعتبارات مختلفةمثل :
1- حسب نوع دورة التشغيل:
أ- محرك ديزل رباعى الدورة
ب- محرك ديزلثنائى الدورة
2- تبعا لسرعة دوران المحرك:
أ-محرك بطيىء السرعة
ب- محركمتوسط السرعة
جـ - محرك عالية السرعة
-3حسب عدد الاسطوانات :
أ- محرك ذواسطوانة واحدة
ب- محرك متعدد الاسطوانات حتى اكثر من 40 اسطوانة
-4 حسبترتيب الاسطوانات: 
أ-على شكل صف واحد
ب-على هيئة حرف v 
جـ - على هيئةحرف x 
ء- على هيئة حرف w 
هـ - على هيئة اضلع نجمة
و- اسطواناتمتقابلة
-5 تبعا لدخول هواء الشحن :
أ- محركات شحن طبيعى
ب - محركات شحنجبرى
-6 حسب اتجاة دوران المحرك:
أ ? محركات ذات اتجاه دوران ثابت
ب ? محركات عاكسة اتجاة الدوران
-7حسب الاستخدام :-
أ ? محركات ثابتة
ب ? محركات متحركة
-8 تبعا لنوع الوقود المستخدم:-
أ ? محركات الوقود الغازى
ب- محركات وقود الديزل (السولار(
جـ - محركات الوقود الثقيل​ 
محركاتالديزل
وهي محركات تستخدم وقود سائل ثقيل وعادة ما يكون السولار أو وقود الديزلوفي هذا المحرك يتم تحيل الطاقة الحرارية الموجودة بالوقود إلى طاقة حراريه بواسطةحقن الوقود تحت ضغط عالي في غرفة احتراق المحرك التي تحتوي على هواء مضغوط ذو درجةحرارة عاليه فيشتعل الوقود أشتعالا ذاتيا فينتج عن ذلك نواتج أحتراق ذات ضغوطودرجات حرارة عالية تعمل على دفع المكبس بعنف وقوة وتنتقل هذه القوة من خلال ذراعالتوصيل إلى عمود مرافق المحرك الذي يأخذ منه الحركة الدورانية وقدرة المحركوتتراوح نسبة أنضغاط في هذه المحركات من ( 14- 25 : 1 (
الاجزاء الثابته لمحركالديزل : 
كتلة الاسطوانات
غطاء الاسطوانات
علبه الرفق
الأجزاءالرئيسية المتحركة لمحرك الديزل
1- المكبس
2- ذراع التوصيل
3- عمودالمرفق
4- عمود الكامات
5- الحدافة​ 
دورة محرك الديزل
تتكون الدورةالحرارية لمحرك إحتراق داخلي رباعي الدورة من أربعة أشواط هي : 
شوط السحب شوطالأنضغاط الشوط الفعال شوط العادم​ 
في محرك الديزل رباعي الدورة تتم هذهالأشواط الأربعة خلال لفتين كاملتين من عمود المرافق لكل أسطوانة من أسطواناتالمحرك أي خلال 720 درجة من درجات عمود المرافق
بينما تتم دورة محرك الديزلالثنائية في لفة واحدة لعمود المرفق في 360 درجة بحيث تتم الأشواط الأربعةخلالها
تسخدم محركات الديزل ثنائيه الدورة غلى نطاق واسع في المجال البحري
أهم مايميز محرك ديزل ثنائى الدورة عن محرك ديزل رباعى الدورة أنة يمكن الحصولعلى ضعف القدرة المأخوذة من الرباعى وعزم الدوران أكبر فى الثنائى
تتم عملية فتحصمام الدخول قبل النقطة الميتة العليا وهو مازال في شوط العادم لكي تصل فتحة صمامالدخول إلى أقصى مدى لها عند وصول المكبس إلى النقطة الميتة العليا ( بداية شوطالسحب ) وذلك حتى يتم دخول أكبر كمية ممكنة من الهواء داخل الإسطوانة كما أن صمامالدخول يستمر مفتوح إلى ما بعد النقطة الميتة السفلى بعدة دراجات من درجات عمودالمرافق لاستغلال قوى القصور الذاتي في استمرار دخول الهواء إلى الاسطوانة ويختلفمقدار هذه الدرجات من محرك إلى آخر
كما يتم حقن الوقود قبل وصول المكبس إلىالنقطة الميتة العليا وهو مازال في شوط الأنضغاط وذلك لأن الوقود يحتاج إلى فترةزمنية لخلط الوقود ثم إشعاله حتى إذا وصل الكبس إلى النقطة الميتة العليا يكونالاحتراق قد بلغ أقصى درجة له مما يعني الاستفادة الكاملة من قوى ضغط غازات نواتجالإحتراق
وكذلك يفتح صمام العادم قبل وصول المكبس إلى النقطة الميتة السفلى وهومازال في الشوط الفعال وذلك لتخفيف قوى ضغط غازات العادم على وجه المكبس أي تقليلمقاومة الغازات لحركة المكبس أثناء صعوده ودفعه لهذه الغازات في شوط العادم إلىالجو أي أنه يقلل من القدرة المفقودة للمحرك​


----------



## طالبة عمانية (11 فبراير 2010)

مـشكور على الموضوع

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (15 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جامد جدا وصور جميلهههههههه تسلم ايدك يابشمهندس(saizgax )


----------



## egole (21 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (2 مارس 2010)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## Eng.goda (13 مارس 2010)

بجد موضوع مفيد جدا و حصوصا للي ذيي لسه في أولي بس لو سمحت ممكن ال
classification و requirements 
لمحركات الديزل البحرية أنا جبت 10 لكل واحده بس الدكتور طالب مني 25 ممكن تساعدني لو سمحت أنا عارف مش من مستواك لسه طاااااااااااااالب و عايز أفهم كل حاجة بسرعة


----------



## Eng.goda (13 مارس 2010)

:81:بجد موضوع مفيد جدا و حصوصا للي ذيي لسه في أولي بس لو سمحت ممكن ال
classification و requirements 
لمحركات الديزل البحرية أنا جبت 10 لكل واحده بس الدكتور طالب مني 25 ممكن تساعدني لو سمحت أنا عارف مش من مستواك لسه طاااااااااااااالب و عايز أفهم كل حاجة بسرعة


----------



## جمال ابو يوسف (26 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
واعطاك العافية
اخى الكريم
على تلك المعلومات القيمة
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## بن لامة (6 مايو 2010)

السلام.شكرا على المشاركة الرائعة ولدى سؤال بخصوص محركات ديزل روسية الصنع.باننى لم اجد اى موضوع يتحدث عنهن بالرغم من مواصفاتها القوية والغريبة فى نفس الوقت من عدد المكابس (112 مكبس) مقسمة على قسمين.. لكل قسم (56 مكبس) وامكانية تشغيل الكل او النصف وموجودة فى القطع الروسية ونوعية المحركات m521 رباعى الاشواط مرتبة على شكل نجمة


----------



## ahtil (8 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هده المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## abd all (9 مايو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## sasadanger (15 مايو 2010)

موضوع جامد 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## مؤيد القطرى (8 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات الجميله ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

